# erweiterung bei der gegenstandssuche



## Furballvie (2. April 2008)

evl. zusätzliche auswahlmöglichkeiten "craftbar", "questbelohnung", "drop" (ist eine unterscheidung nach welt-drop, instanz-mob-drop und instanz-boss-drop möglich?)

vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht soooo viel mehrarbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

